# Coin Shot With Pfs



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

a coin shot with tex shooters tubes and a rayshot super pouch , using one of my pickle forks from dgui , just thought id show it







these tubes are the best i have EVER had and i would totally recommend them to anyone


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great shot ryan!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

a thing of beauty, i cant wait until i can do that, congrats


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks and great shooting! -- Tex


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Great shooting,


----------

